# White Bread ???



## joshs (May 4, 2010)

Made some white bread for the old lady. It has a good taste and texture on the inside but the out side is hard. Is there away to cook it and still get the inside done and the outside not be so hard? The directions said 45 min at 375 I done 45 at 350.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 4, 2010)

Maybe put a pan of hot water on the oven rack below the bread. Should keep the air moister and help prevent the outer layer from getting to tough.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 4, 2010)

Melt some butter and spread it over the top of the loaf or better yet just take a stick of butter just after the bread comes out of the oven and rub the top of the loaf with it. That will keep the top crust soft.


----------



## bassman (May 4, 2010)

Josh, you can still bake it at 375 (preferred), just cut the time back to 35 minutes.  Turn out a loaf and tap the bottom.  If it sounds hollow, it's done.  Wipe the top with butter, slice and enjoy.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Even my sourdough calls for 45 minutes, but I only bake for 35.


----------



## squirrel (May 10, 2010)

Hi Josh! I keep a spray bottle with water in it and when I take my bread out of the oven I mist it a few times. Wait a few minutes and hit again. You can do this several times without ending up with a soggy bread. You're basically creating steam. Works like a charm.


----------



## biaviian (Jun 10, 2010)

Another trick you can use (if you've already baked it) is to allow it to cool in a bag.  The steam will soften the crust.  However, butter is the preferred method as it also adds flavor. On the other hand, if you want a crispy crust allow it to cool in the oven.  Simply crack the door open and the crust will get nice and crispy.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 11, 2010)

Biaviian said:


> Another trick you can use (if you've already baked it) is to allow it to cool in a bag.  The steam will soften the crust.  However, butter is the preferred method as it also adds flavor. On the other hand, if you want a crispy crust allow it to cool in the oven.  Simply crack the door open and the crust will get nice and crispy.


Right on,

When I am making bread it goes in a closed paper bag for a chewy crust and an open bag for a crispier crust.


----------

